# Smelly sink



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

My sink started to smell a couple of weeks ago but it isn't blocked. The water runs through freely. I have tried all sorts of sink unblockers and the smell goes away for a couple days then comes back. 

Any ideas?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Have you removed and cleaned out your trap? What's the run like from the trap out to waste? If the angle is too shallow you can get build ups of fat along it. Just means strip out and clean through if it's the case.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

As above strip it down and clean it out.


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Had this in our flat, water flowed down fine etc etc. But it just stank. Needless to say after a quick strip down took 2 mins. The pipes were stinking with idiots before us having put the remains of cooking oil down the drain  and it was stinking beyond belief. Washed in a heavy disinfectant water and reassembled and everything was fine. 

Once disassembled you will be surprised at how much crud is attached to the pipes.  

James


----------



## CHRIS-P (Aug 24, 2013)

Check the flexi from the overflow, they're notorious for being pulled too long and often have stagnant water sitting in them, the smell will either come back up the overflow or the waste grate.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I cleaned our sink trap and over flow flexi-mabob because our sink stunk too.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

It's my En-suite and the sink trap isn't easy to access! I will have to do it one weekend. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Have you tried soda crystals?


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Caustic soda - but read the instructions CAREFULLY!!


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Put some bicarbonate of soda down the drain then pour white condiment down and you will have a foaming cleaner that will do the trick.


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

sorted it was an Osma self-sealing waste valve which had failed. Pouring drain cleaners down the sink made it worst as it damages it. Apparently you aren't suppose to use drain cleaners as it damages them.


----------

